# Jaeger Recital 8



## dutchfashguy (Jan 28, 2019)

hi JLC aficionado's, 
i need a little bit of help with my Jaeger Recital 8 travel clock .. picture of a similar clock below. on the back is a setting knob that can be used to wind both time and alarm. the icon says that you can wind the alarm clockwise and the time anti/counter clockwise. at the moment i can wind the alarm but not the time.. is there a switch that i need to set to get it done?








all help/suggestions are greatly appreciated, 
Hans

here's a picture of the front:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds like the time side of the clock is already fully wound.


----------



## dutchfashguy (Jan 28, 2019)

hi Simon, not that's not the case. I can't hear it tick ...


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It could be that the gear train is blocked. So could be fully would and can't run down.. May need servicing.


----------

